# [BSL] Vicious Dog Legislation Controversy - 13abc.com



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/9-0&fd=R&url=http://abclocal.go.com/wtvg/story%3Fsection%3Dnews/local%26id%3D6066903&cid=0&ei=oNMeSO6FEZLUyQSNzfiZAw&usg=AFrqEzeXobvA6QK4T5e60s0iITw3e89zrQ">Vicious <b>Dog Legislation</b> Controversy</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>13abc.com, OH -</font> <nobr>Apr 7, 2008</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>At the Sylvania Vet Clinic's Doggy Daycare, pit bulls play with the rest of the pack and doctor Bob Esplin says <b>breed</b> specific <b>legislation</b> is the wrong way <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

